# e vai / evvai



## bostero

Salve a tutti,

ho una curiosità, mi piacerebbe sapere se in alcune parti d'Italia, esclusa la Sardegna (o perlomeno il centro-nord Sardegna), si usa l'espressione "vai" o "e vai" (a volte scritta, collloquialmente, "evvai") per stare a significare, più o meno "ma no.."
Per esempio, in contesti come "e vai...mi'/gua' (guarda) che non è così!"
oppure "e vai, ma cosa stai dicendo?"...
"e vai...nessuno ci crede".
O simili.
Siccome questa espressione, tradotta, è usata anche in spagnolo e in tedesco, ma in ambedue i casi non in tutto l'ambito geografico della lingua, mi è venuta la curiosità di sapere se in Italia viene usata o no (immagino che compresa lo sia comunque).
Può essere anche tradotta con "ma dai...", espressione che ho visto spesso anche scritta nei giornali, ma che dalle mie parti viene usata assai poco o praticamente mai.

Saluti


----------



## giginho

In Piemonte no....a meno che non sia l'abbreviazione di un invito a recarsi in un certo paese......ecco.....quel paese!!


----------



## sivinka

Per la verità nel Nord Italia si usa l'espressione "ma va là" per dire "ma dai", ma nel Sud il verbo "andare" non si usa per questo tipo di esclamazione.


----------



## francisgranada

Io ho sentito "ma va" (anche nell'Impero di Giginho, se mi ricordo bene). Ma se capisco bene, "ma va (!)" ha un significato leggermente diverso, o no?

P.S. Oops, sivinka, ci siamo incrociati un po' ...


----------



## giginho

Confermo quanto detto dall'amico Francis; nel mio regno "ma va" sta per: " ma non dire corbellerie!" oppure per esprimere stupore come in:

Gigi: "ho vinto un miliardo di euro alla lotteria!"
Francis: "Ma va! che fortuna!!"


----------



## bostero

"Ma va là" si usa anche da noi 

E il "ma va" come sopra citato, pure...in questo caso è sinonimo di "e vai", più o meno.

Solo "vai" è più rifiuto, diniego.

È con il verbo "andare", e non "dare", che usiamo queste espressioni.


----------



## UgoSugo70

Dalle mie parti (Siena) Evvai è usata come espressione tipica di vittoria o dopo un colpo di fortuna. Molto usata dai bembini/ragazzi quando vincono ad un videogame o hanno un colpo di fotuna con i dadi mentre giocano ad un gioco da tavolo o nello sport dopo un successo. IN dialetto si usa anche "ma venga via!" oppure "ma vieni!"


----------



## Passante

Marche (sporche):
E vai! Vai! Ma vieni! Evvai!Dajè!= Che fortuna/evviva.
Ma vanne (vattene)! Ma vai! Ma vai via! Vattene 'n'po' (un po') ! Ma/E vanne va (vai va)! Eddajè (e dai)! Essù (tirati su)!= Smettila!

Bologna:
Ma va là! = Non ci crede nessuno
Và mo là! (detta come parola unica vamolà)= Guarda un po'-esclamazione di costatazione 
Vag ban!= Vai bene


----------



## Connie Eyeland

UgoSugo70 said:


> Dalle mie parti (Siena) Evvai è usata come  espressione tipica di vittoria o dopo un colpo di fortuna. Molto usata  dai bambini/ragazzi quando vincono ad un videogame o hanno un colpo di  fortuna con i dadi mentre giocano ad un gioco da tavolo o nello sport  dopo un successo.


Anche dalle mie parti, e penso nella maggior parte d'Italia, "_e vai!_" (scritto anche "_evvai!_", per rendere pure graficamente l'effettiva pronuncia*) si usa per esprimere compiacimento a seguito di un successo (proprio o ad esempio della squadra sportiva preferita), come alternativa di "_evviva!_", che è poco usato ai giorni nostri (link, link, link, link).

* A questo proposito, rimando alla lettura di un articolo della rubrica grammaticale della Treccani (link), da cui cito: 
_"__Si riscontra negli ultimi quarant'anni una tendenza esplicita, per  imitazione dell'oralità, a tradurre per iscritto la naturale  univerbazione che avviene nella pronuncia; ciò accade per influsso dei  fumetti e della lingua giornalistica desiderosa di riprodurre i tratti  dell'oralità. Inoltre, certi filoni della narrativa più recente, attenta  ai modi delle nuove generazioni, frequentemente adottano questo genere  di soluzione, per cui i tipi epperò, eppoi, *evvai*, massì, mannò,  ecc. sono ampiamente rappresentati. Ma ciò che è consentito allo  scrittore perché risponde alle sue esigenze espressive, non sempre è  consigliabile per chi voglia scrivere un tema scolastico, un elaborato  per una prova di concorso, una circolare ministeriale o un comunicato  stampa ufficiale. In questi e in tutti i casi in cui ci si dovrebbe  attenere a un modello di lingua standard, è bene, in caso di dubbi,  consultare le grammatiche e i dizionari.__"_


----------



## UgoSugo70

Grazie molto interesante il link


----------



## chipulukusu

Connie Eyeland said:


> Anche dalle mie parti, e penso nella maggior parte d'Italia, "_e vai!_" (scritto anche "_evvai!_", per rendere pure graficamente l'effettiva pronuncia*) si usa per esprimere compiacimento a seguito di un successo (proprio o ad esempio della squadra sportiva preferita), come alternativa di "_evviva!_", che è poco usato ai giorni nostri (link, link, link, link)._"_



Io mi ritrovo in toto con quanto scritto da Connie (Ciao).
Ho influssi linguistici da tre parti ben diverse d'Italia, "Lombardo-Veneto", Campania e Puglia, ma ho sempre sentito l'espressione in questo senso:

a: Sai che alla fine ho preso trenta all'esame?

b: _evvai!!

(_soprattutto, ma non solo, quando si tratta di un successo inatteso o insperato)


----------



## VogaVenessian

"Evvai!" ... dalle mie parti non è certo di origine dialettale. Mi sa proprio che sia quel linguaggio "globalizzato", "televisivo" e "di plastica" che personalmente cercò di evitare.
È invece dialettale e non oserei italianizzarlo, ma mi piace, un bel "MA VA IN GIÙ, VA LÀ!" detto, ad esempio, a chi ne spara una grossa, inverosimile, inaudita.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Nemmeno dalle mie parti _"e vai!"/"evvai!"_ è di origine dialettale; è arrivato qui nella prima metà degli anni '90 tramite la TV e il cinema e lo usano infatti solo le ultime due o tre generazioni, tra le quali comunque è estremamente diffuso. Per certo fino alla fine degli anni '80 quest'espressione qui era sconosciuta e nessuno (o quasi) degli ultrasessantenni la usa. Per esultare prima si diceva semmai _"alé!"_ o _"sì!" _o interiezioni formate da puro gesto vocale, come _"yeh!"_, tutte con notevole allungamento dell'ultima vocale.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,
a questo punto, visti i link postati da Connie, mi sembra opportuno inserire la voce tratta da _lo Zingarelli (ed.2006)_:





> *evvài* o (_raro_) *e vài *[compos. di _e (2) e vai_, imperat. di_ andare (1) _con raddoppiamento sintattico; 1997] *inter.* (_colloq._) Esprime forte incoraggiamento oppure compiacimento per un successo (con intonazione fortemente accentuata):_ 5 a 0: evvai!_


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Grazie, Dragon!


----------



## chipulukusu

Prima che il thread si esaurisca, mi è venuto in mente che forse c'è una origine regionalistica dell'espressioni evvai, e mi piacerebbe avere conforto o smentita.

Si tratta dell'espressione tipicamente napoletana _evvaje! _o anche _evvai va!_ che mi sembra sia in uso da ben prima che l'espressione sia diventata di uso nazionale. _Evvaje_ mi sembra abbia strettamente significato di celebrazione, esultazione, mentre _evvai va_ oltre a questo significato è utilizzato anche per significare "_ok, andiamo avanti così che va bene, forza!_"

Nella lingua parlata l'espressione viene pronunciata in modo da avvicinarsi moltissimo ad _ebbaje_ o _ebbai ba_, in modo quasi indistinguibile per chi non ha l'orecchio allenato.

Questo aprirebbe la strada ad un'interessantissima divagazione (se mi è permesso...) sull'interazione tra le labiali _p, b e v_ che ho notato in tante occorrenze dall'Italia centrale fino in fondo al Sudafrica. A parte questa tipicità napoletana, in arabo non esiste il suono della v e della p, così la b è costretta a barcamenarsi per rendere tutti e tre questi suoni provenienti da altre lingue (Paolo diventa Baulu, per esempio...) 
Questo richiama un altro mito da sfatare: le persone con la pelle nera che parlando dicono ad esempio _bane_ invece di _pane_ sono le persone proveniente dalle parti d'Africa sotto l'influsso linguistico arabo, quellle che storicamente era più facile incontrare in Italia fino a tempi recenti. Le persone provenienti dall'africa centro meridionale (anche orientale, nonostante l'influsso arabo) che parlano in gran parte lingue di ceppo bantu o di ceppo zulu (quindi fino al Sud Africa compreso) in realtà pronunciano in modo molto distinto la p, mentre pronunciano la _b_ come _v.

_Questo per chiudere il cerchio


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Chipu. 
Può darsi che derivi dall'_evvaje_ napoletano, non lo so. In quanto alla pronuncia della "v" come "b" che noti nel napoletano e altri dialetti del Sud, deriva dallo spagnolo (link; link -vedi "_fusione di /v/ e /b/_" verso fine pagina).


----------



## ohbice

bostero said:


> Salve a tutti,
> 
> ho una curiosità, mi piacerebbe sapere se in alcune parti d'Italia, esclusa la Sardegna (o perlomeno il centro-nord Sardegna), si usa l'espressione "vai" o "e vai" (a volte scritta, collloquialmente, "evvai") per stare a significare, più o meno "ma no.."



A me capita, a volte, di dire "evvai" quando succede un piccolo incidente, tipo in un ristorante un cameriere inciampa e cadono stoviglie da un vassoio... in quei casi un "evvai!" ci sta, detto con grande ironia.
Chiaramente anch'io uso (e sento usare) più comunemente "evvai" in contesti di gioia, di successi conseguiti.
Un saluto.
p


----------



## chipulukusu

Connie Eyeland said:


> Ciao, Chipu.
> Può darsi che derivi dall'_evvaje_ napoletano, non lo so. In quanto alla pronuncia della "v" come "b" che noti nel napoletano e altri dialetti del Sud, deriva dallo spagnolo (link; link -vedi "_fusione di /v/ e /b/_" verso fine pagina).



Ciao Connie, scusa ho letto adesso...

A quanto pare ho fatto un calderone di fenomeni probabilmente completamente diversi Vabbè che si dice che è meglio parlare di quello che si conosce, ma a volte è meglio stare zitti...
Anche se non conosco lo spagnolo e non mi attrae, avrei dovuto semplicemente pensare a _caballero_, _trabajo_​, etc.etc.


----------

